# Your Dream Woodworking Project?



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

If you could build one thing, what would it be? 

What is your dream woodworking project?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I want to build someday a German Tallcase Clock with a 9 Tubular chime movement. It will chime on tubes instead of rods. This will be my last clock I build which will be 15 and will be for me instead of selling them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 106353
> 
> 
> If you could build one thing, what would it be?
> ...


one more 100% wooden clock...
no metal..
no synthetics...
no power power tools of any kind....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love to reproduce a Roentgen piece like this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC5Hqk7wl7U but they are well beyond my skill set. Seriously, I had an idea years ago about building a dining table that would be a glass top supported on 4 curved arms from a central hand carved base and pedestal. Maybe one day yet.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

My dream is to one day build a tiny house. 

I have been looking at workshops that I would love to attend later this year.
http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/pages/workshops


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I've built the only 2 things that I could ever dream about building. My kitchen cabinets and my shop. If you could go back 10 years and tell me that I would one day build kitchen cabinets, and a work shop, on my own, I would have had to put away!! ;o) Neither one is fancy, but I can't help to be proud of how they (and other things) have come out.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Want: a Morris Chair. It's on my personal Mt. Rushmore.

Need: a new shop. I'd like a bigger shop, but I'd settle for one the same size that isn't falling apart.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to make a rustic pirate's treasure chest. Have not found one that I like recently but have seen it online in the past. I am patient, it will come.

Those are some pretty nice projects posted above.

Cheers!!!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I wanna build a 36' sailboat and sail it to Tahiti!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I wanna build a 36' sailboat and sail it to Tahiti!


That would be incredible! :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I would like to build a corner computer desk with dual monitors , a workstation for Photoshop and vectors etc . I'm hoping to intergrate the computer into the desk so there won't be an actual tower . Lots of plexi glass and blue LEDs

Here's a picture of my old desk that I'm using as a reference for the top as I'm used to it


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

That is gorgeous! :grin:


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, I wish I had an office. I work from home out of my bedroom.


----------



## mjb (Dec 30, 2009)

My goal has always been to build a wooden clock. I've started on it but have much to do to complete it.

My goal however has changed. I am currently building a kitchen for my sons new home with him. This has been such a great experience spending time with him and sharing my passion for woodworking and seeing him learn. My goal at this point is to enjoy this project. 

We are using hard maple. I've attached a picture of the doors for a lazy suzan and the pull outs that will go on either side of the sink to show a title of how it's coming along.


----------



## Pilgrim15 (Oct 23, 2009)

A 36 foot sailboat would do the job for blue water sailing, but just barely.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Pilgrim15 said:


> A 36 foot sailboat would do the job for blue water sailing, but just barely.


Building even a small sailboat is a lot of fun. :yes4:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sailboats...

good reef starters...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

My dream project is to build my son a very nice chess table and chairs for his graduation from Med school. It will have solid hardwood squares, not laminate. The dark squares will be made of some wood that has a natural greenish color, and the light ones will be of an almond colored wood. It will have inlaid binding around the playing area, and sliide out trays on the sides for chess clocks, drinks, etc. Shallow drawers that open for each player on their own side. Don't know about the chairs. I'll cross that road when I get to it.

I only have about a year before he graduates, so it's time to get my ducks in a row.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> Building even a small sailboat is a lot of fun. :yes4:


That's a Stevenson Weekender isn't it? I've been kicking around the idea for about 10 years now. Maybe after retirement (65 days away, but who's counting?)


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Pilgrim15 said:


> A 36 foot sailboat would do the job for blue water sailing, but just barely.


I know, but if you're dreaming . . .


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

The Wooton desk has always intrigued me. 

But a more practical project would be a free standing tool cabinet to hold my tools so they will be easily accessible and readily found when needed.


----------



## JerryBuilt (Nov 8, 2011)

*Dream came true.... Now onto Bigger Dreams*

I started buying nice power tools, with the expectation I would build my kitchen cabinets and "pay for all the tools" . Well 4 years later no cabinets as I did not have the skills. I saw and bought the Sommerfeld Tools for Wood cabinet router system and studied the DVD's long enough so I was able to build the cabinets and learned so much more. I cut the trees from my property and milled most of it with an Alaskan Chainsaw system, before i found a neighbor with a sawmill. Red Oak cabinets with solid 13/16 Walnut drawers (I had a lot) and no secondary wood. Very proud and this kitchen made the house sell in a hurry! Now I lost my dream kitchen, but I can do it again! BTW- I made the trim and crown molding too.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

My dream build is still on my dream list and I'm acquiring more skills to eventually feel comfortable enough to tackle the challenge. I am proud to be Canadian but my dream is to build a bedroom set replica of the George Washington Mount Vernon collection made by Durham Furniture. I saw one a few years ago in a high end furniture store and I immediately liked what I saw. Al from cherry and with elegant but simple lines. One day I hope.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

My dream project was a deck and gazebo that I built with my two sons a few years ago. They really enjoyed learning how to build things, and I really enjoyed showing them. The gazebo is 16 feet in diameter. It is made completely out of cedar, except for the floors were made of a wood/plastic composite material. It is screened in and includes a ceiling fan and GFI protected electrical outlets. It took us the entire summer to build.

Here are some pictures of the build. It always brings back fond memories of the bonding time that project formed with my sons.


----------



## whirligig (Apr 11, 2015)

A writing desk. Something big enough and solid enough that my great great grandchildren are still using it, with a secret drawer I can hid notes in to talk to them after I'm gone. Providing they're clever enough to find it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^ Glenn that's a fantastic job you did there ! That looked like quite an undertaking , but well worth it .


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

> ^^ Glenn that's a fantastic job you did there ! That looked like quite an undertaking , but well worth it .


Thanks Rick. 

I couldn't agree with you more! We built this back in 2002. I designed the entire project on AutoCad. Had most of the wood cut to size and stacked in my garage during the winter before. 

The best part of the project was getting my sons to take an interest and helping with it. They are both married with families of their own now. They tell their families (Wives and Children) that they built it when they come and visit, while beaming with pride! Makes me feel warm all over just hearing them talk about it. I hope they learned enough from that project to take on doing things with their own homes.

Glenn


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I have built just about everything I ever wanted except one of these.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd actually like to build an Arc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe Jones said:


> I'd actually like to build an Arc.


Noah?s Ark « Plans Unlimited
FREE NOAH ARK PLANS woodworking plans and information at WoodworkersWorkshopÂ®
Noah's Ark and animals woodworking plan

and if you really want to get serious...

Noah?s Ark Blueprints Found?4,000-Year-Old Detailed Instructions


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Joe Jones said:


> I'd actually like to build an Arc.


I think the Bangladesh government is looking for bids!!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Now THAT is nice!!


----------

